# Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?



## david24 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

Was meint ihr? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?

dabei sollte an Ausrüstung, Köder, Tageskarten gedacht werden..

freue mich schon auf interessante Antworten!

liebe grüße


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

huhu david...

ich glaube wenn ich mir bei jeden fisch ausrechen würde, wieviel geld ich dafür ausgegebnen hab.... sollt ich aufhören zu angeln..

bei uns gibt es leider immer wieder leute die versuchen ihr geld für jahreskarten zu "erangeln"...

claw


----------



## Polarwolf11 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



david24 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Was meint ihr? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?
> 
> ...




Aufrechnen möchte ich das nicht. Da würde mir Schwindelig werden.
Da steht man sich am Fischstand auf dem Markt besser.
Da viele auch Catch & Release ausüben, ist es ein Minus-Geschäft mit hohem Spaßfaktor.

Mit so einer Frage darfst Du nicht an unser "heiliges" Hobby rangehen....#d


----------



## Norbi (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Entschuldige david24
Aber ich finde Dein Posting  überflüssig!!
Wenn Angler meinen,ich habe mir eine Ausrüstung für 300 Euro
gekauft dann muß ich auch Fisch für 300 Euro fangen,solche Angler gibt es zwar,aber die gehören nicht in die Angelszene |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

So zwischen 0 Cent und über 1000 EUR .. :m

Wenn ich jahrelang das Gerät immer wieder verbessere, viel versuche am Wasser, und trachte ES/SIE/IHN zu fangen wird das sehr sehr teuer.
Wenn ich eine weitere Forelle zu der schon vorhandenen "einfach so rausnehme", kostet die mich 0 Cent, die anderen vorher hatten die gesamten Ausgaben schon amortisiert! :vik:

Angeln ist übrigens *kein *Hobby - die dürftigen Sprachbröcklein wie Hobby oder Passion oder Leidenschaft reichen da lang und breit nicht hin, regelrecht jämmerlich, mit einem solchen Worte dem Tun und Erleben gerecht zu werden ... :g


----------



## jörg81 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

glaube das kann man garnicht ausrechnen!!! 

WARUM SOLLTE MAN AUCH????|abgelehn


----------



## Udo561 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hi,
,na ja , meine schönen Stunden am oder auf dem Wasser sind mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen.

Aber dann rechnen wir mal 
Ich habe dieses Jahr viel an Geld gelassen weil ich mir auch viel fürs Karpfenangeln angeschafft habe.
Neues Angelgerät ,Bivy ,Köder , Kleinkram , inkl. Sprit fürs Boot bin ich dieses Jahr bei um die 1800 Euro.
Aber ich habe dieses Jahr auch sehr viel Fisch gefangen , soviel wie noch nie.:q
Einbezogen habe ich aber nur Hecht , Zander , Karpfen und Schleien , die Barsche , Rotaugen und Brassen habe ich nicht notiert.
Und trotzdem kostet mich *jeder Fisch* *4,97 Euro* .
Aber da jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt wurde habe ich die ganze Kohle aus dem Fenster geworfen.
Hätte ich alle Fische an einen Fischhändler verkaufen können dann hätte ich noch einen dicken Gewinn gemacht :q
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

3,78 je Kg |uhoh:


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Was ist Glück wert? Wie berechnet man ein gutes Gefühl? In Gramm, Zentimeter, oder stückweise, wie Kopfsalat?

Die Hechtklößchensuppe, die ich neulich vom einzig entnommenen Hecht des Jahres zubereitet habe, wäre angesichts aller(!) Ausgaben auch einem Ölscheich zu teuer gewesen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Polarwolf11 schrieb:


> Mit so einer Frage darfst Du nicht an unser "heiliges" Hobby rangehen....#d



Warum nicht ??

Die Überlegung ist absolut zulässig und auch interessant. 

Dabei kommt nämlich in den allermeisten Fällen raus, dass es um Längen preiswerter ist, Fisch zu kaufen anstatt zu angeln.
Und das gilt auch und grade für diejenigen, die meinen die Kosten herausangeln zu können. 

Für mich hat ein Kilo Fische dieses Jahr so um die 300,-€ gekostet. 

Kein Wunder, dass ich nicht mal ein Kilo entnommen habe. Viel zu teuer, die Viecher.


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ein irischer Angler erklärte es mir so:

I go fishing for my own pleasure. If I want a fresh fish, I go to the takeaway!


----------



## Jerkfan (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

@ david24
Wie meinst Du das ?
Stückzahl oder besser umrechnen nach Gewicht pro Fisch ? 

Ne, mal ernsthaft, vergleichbare Fragen bzw. Aussagen hab ich auch schon öfters gehört. Die beste war von einem Nichtangler - Bei den ganzen Ausgaben im Jahr könntest du dir aber viel Fisch kaufen! #q

Sollte ich jemals anfangen eine solche Rechnung aufzustellen werde ich sofort all meine Angelsachen verkaufen.

Angeln ist halt Hobby 

#h Jerkfan


----------



## Doc Plato (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für mich hat ein Kilo Fische dieses Jahr so um die 300,-€ gekostet.
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass ich nicht mal ein Kilo entnommen habe. Viel zu teuer, die Viecher.



Grundeln?


----------



## gründler (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für mich hat ein Kilo Fische dieses Jahr so um die 300,-€ gekostet.


 
Bist ja noch gut weggekommen

Kostet ja schon eine mittlere Veranstaltung für 2-3 tage,also so im durchschnitt 3 tage Silokanal.ca.500-700€ mit allen drum und dran.

Ne ich lass das mal lieber mit der Rechnerei,allein die Stippausrüstung|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.Dann noch 2 Boote mit 2 verschiedenen Liegeplätzen,Raubfischkram wie Echolot Downri.GPS.......Und dazu noch jedes Jahr Startgelder Futter Sprit........

Krieg schon genug haue von frauchen wegen Angelei und Jägerei was Neukaufen betrifft.
Sie sagt immer ich sollte lieber bei Zalando bestellen :vik:


#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Grundeln?




Jepp.:q


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Meinem einstigen Berufsschullehrer war es immer ein großes Anliegen uns angehenden Kaufleuten auch praktische Tipps fürs Leben mit auf den Weg zu geben, so sagte er einmal z.B.
Wenn ich das ganze Geld was ich in meinem Leben schon versoffen habe noch mal hätte... - Denkpause - ich würds wieder versaufen :q 

Das lässt sich zumindest bei mir auch aufs Angeln übertragen


----------



## e30Birdy (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meinem einstigen Berufsschullehrer war es immer ein großes Anliegen uns angehenden Kaufleuten auch praktische Tipps fürs Leben mit auf den Weg zu geben, so sagte er einmal z.B.
> Wenn ich das ganze Geld was ich in meinem Leben schon versoffen habe noch mal hätte... - Denkpause - ich würds wieder versaufen :q
> 
> Das lässt sich zumindest bei mir auch aufs Angeln übertragen



Dein lehrer hatte eine gute denkweise =)


----------



## mcrae (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Wenn ich da mal so die Rechnung für mich aufmache...

Gerät und Zubehör:  ~200€/Jahr
Köder (Würmer, Maden, etc.):  ~50€/Jahr
Karten und Fahrtkosten:  ~150€/Jahr

Fische: 6 Dorsche, 13 Platten, 4 Forellen, 2 Aale, 18 Weißfische

Insgesamt ca. 12 kg Fisch. Das würde ungefähr 33€/Kg Fisch entsprechen.

Wenn ich den Spaß und die Erholung, die ich beim Angeln habe mit einberechne... (Ich habe mehr Fisch gekauft als erangelt)

In diesem Jahr beim Angeln verbrachte Stunden: ~106h

Angenommener Stundensatz den ich für anderweitige bespaßung zahlen müsste: 5€/h

Eingesparter Betrag durchs Angeln: 530€

Aufgewendeter Betrag fürs Angeln: ~400€
Einsparungen durchs Angeln:  530€
-------------------------------
~130€ gespart und noch ~12kg Fisch

========================

*Angeln rechnet sich also auf jeden Fall!*


----------



## david24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

wenn euch meine frage nicht gefällt dann antwortet auch nicht.., ich finde es interressant und wenn ihr nur antwortet um schlechte laune zu verbreiten oder zu meckern dann lasst es doch einfach.. solche nörgeler wie euch kann ich garnicht ab... einige interessieren sich für solche fragen und ich auch...

also schmeißt immer so einen mist dazwischen!


----------



## Parasol (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hallo,

jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass jemand seine Zeit, die er mit angeln verbringt, in die Kosten mit umlegt.


----------



## Walstipper (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



david24 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Was meint ihr? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?
> 
> ...



Hast du denn Fangbegrenzungen? Falls das so ist, musste eben auf Nichtedelfische ausweichen.
Eine Überlegung wären auch Netze, darfst du irgendwie auf richtige Fischmassen angeln?
Eine andere Möglichkeit is natürlich die Angelzeit in einen Job zu übertragen, und dann zu schauen was das an Fischkilo pro Stunde bringt, dann siehst ob sich das lohnt.
Essensmarken und Tafelläden wären vielleicht auch ne Option, muss halt mal rechnen wiede am besten das Essen abgeifst.

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



mcrae schrieb:


> In diesem Jahr beim Angeln verbrachte Stunden: ~106h
> 
> Angenommener Stundensatz den ich für anderweitige bespaßung zahlen müsste: 5€/h


Das finde ich eine sehr wichtige Überlegung: 1 Stunde in der Kneipe, im Cafe, oder Eintritt im Kino kostet eben auch, jede Erlebnisbespaßung kostet ganz schnell eine Menge, und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## porbeagle (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Laut Statistik bezahlen wir im durch.ca 25oo euro pro Nase.Allerdings weiß ich nicht wer die Statistik macht.
Da wurden aber auch Reisen Flüge usw zb.für Big game eingerechnet.


----------



## schwedenklausi (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Im Urlaub kostet mich ein  kg Fisch  ca 200 €

schwedenklausi


----------



## Case (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

1 Kilo Fisch, egal ob Rotauge oder Forelle, kostet mich so ca. 45 Euro.

Ich habe mir das spasseshalber mal ausgerechnet, als ich gefragt wurde
ob ich auch gefangene Fische verkaufe.

Da ist kein Urlaub dabei.


Case


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



david24 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Was meint ihr? Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?
> dabei sollte an Ausrüstung, Köder, Tageskarten gedacht werden..


 
Mit Dieser Einstellung zum Angeln, solltest Du Dir ernsthaft überlegen auf ein anderes Hobby umzusteigen. Das wird Dir auf Dauer nämlich zu teuer...|rolleyes


----------



## Kotzi (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hmm, Fische entnommen dieses Jahr : 1 Rapfen , n paar Rotaugen, 5 Barsche,
einen Zander, 2 kleinere welse, 5 schleien.

ausgaben: hatte ich mal irgendwo für mich zusammengezählt nur aufgrund von nachgekaufter ausrüstung, da ist nicht der anfahrtweg berechnet ( zum rhein eine strecke immerhin 45 km), noch kleineren piddelskram den man mal so gerne zwischendrin kauft.

ich will es gar nicht wissen und im endeffekt ist es mir egal. 
ob ich das geld jetzt fürs angeln, saufen, party , oder in ein anderes hobby stecke bleibt relativ. Ein Modellbauer hat ja auch in dem sinne nichts materielles von seinem Hobby.
Es ist und bleibt ein Hobby und die sind teuer.


----------



## Case (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mit Dieser Einstellung zum Angeln, solltest Du Dir ernsthaft überlegen auf ein anderes Hobby umzusteigen. Das wird Dir auf Dauer nämlich zu teuer...|rolleyes



Der Themenersteller hat ja eigentlich keine Einstellung zum Angeln
geäußert, sondern eine ganz einfache Frage gestellt.

Dass Angeln die teuerste Art, an Fisch zu kommen, ist müsste jedem
klar sein.

Case


----------



## david24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Case schrieb:


> Der Themenersteller hat ja eigentlich keine Einstellung zum Angeln
> geäußert, sondern eine ganz einfache Frage gestellt.
> 
> Dass Angeln die teuerste Art, an Fisch zu kommen, ist müsste jedem
> ...


 
ganz genau... meinst du ich geh nur angeln um an den fisch zu kommen? nein weil es tirischen spaß macht... man kann einfach mal abschalten und ruhig am wasser sitzen


----------



## PapaBear (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich glaube in den letzten drei Jahren waren es mit einem Urlaub so ca. 2 Riesen die ins Hobby geflossen sind. Wenn ich dann aber in das strahlende Gesicht meiner Großen ( 4Jahre inzwischen) gucke würde ich noch viel mehr drauf packen.Erzählt aber bloß meiner Frau nicht das gekaufter Fisch billiger ist


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich denke auch das Angeln eines der teuersten Hobbys ist. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke fließt mein ganzes geld ins Hobby... Man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nix!
Und wenn ich die 6 Zander und 1 Hecht degegen rechne die ich dieses Jahr entnommen hab dürfte der Kilopreis bei einigen hundert euro liegen. #c


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

@Anglerprofi05:
Angeln ist eines der teuersten Hobbys|bigeyes?
Kommt drauf an.
Ich finde gerade beim Angeln ist es möglich, mit sehr wenig Aufwand ein sinnvolles Hobby zu betreiben|rolleyes.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mit Dieser Einstellung zum Angeln, solltest Du Dir ernsthaft überlegen auf ein anderes Hobby umzusteigen. Das wird Dir auf Dauer nämlich zu teuer...|rolleyes




oha, ein bierenster angler ...

männo, das sind gedankenspiele, und im zweifel sogar nützlich, ist doch keine kosten-nutzen-analyse.
kino, kneipe, kultur etc., sogar faul aufm ar... sitzen kosten geld.

ein wobbler? ~10,-€
"ein kilo fisch"? zu teuer!
*eine stunde am wasser? unbezahlbar!*

ratschläge zur "Einstellung zum Angeln" sind wohlfeil


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> @Anglerprofi05:
> Angeln ist eines der teuersten Hobbys|bigeyes?
> Kommt drauf an.
> Ich finde gerade beim Angeln ist es möglich, mit sehr wenig Aufwand ein sinnvolles Hobby zu betreiben|rolleyes.



Da hast du natürlich recht, ich bezieh das mal auf mich alleine.
Ich bin halt ein Freak was Ausrüstung angeht, schon etwas Sammelleidenschaft dabei oder einfach nur der Zwang etwas haben zu müssen.


----------



## Theo254 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

also
wenn ich mal nur meine mitgliedbeiträge anschaue,
,ohne ausrüstung,
habe ich dieses jahr:

für eine forelle ca
15 euro bezahlt
aber das kommt weil ich dieses jahr kaum zeit hatte ans wasser zu fahren...

Petri
Theo


----------



## Puderquaste (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ihr vergesst eins noch mitanzurechnen.
Nämlich die zeit!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn man das zusammen rechnen würde fahrzeit zum see vorbereitung der der ausrüstung.
das mitunter endlose ware auf denn biss.
und d das ganze mal zb. eurem stundenlohn von der arbeit.

Aber wer so was anfängt zu rechnen soll sich in einem dunklen keller ohne heizung setzten und das licht ausmachen.
Davon wird er bestimmt mehr haben.
Wie sehr ich diese Hobby doch liebe
Wie gesagt einfach unbezahlbar in der natur zu sein!!!!!


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Naja ich hab heuer 28 forellen, 7 karpfen, 178 Weisfische, 17 Schleien und nen Koi mitgenommen.

Ausgegeben hab ich 200€ für die Jahreskate ,ca 420 € für Zubehör und 50€ für Gastkareten.

Also 2.9004329€ pro fisch. !%$& :v 

Also das ist irgendwie zu viel #d


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Zum glück kann mir geld in 20 Jahren egal sein. :q


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Zum glück kann mir geld in 20 Jahren egal sein. :q



meinste wirklich dass so aufgeharzt wird?
die jugend und der optimismus...


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Jose schrieb:


> meinste wirklich dass so aufgeharzt wird?
> die jugend und der optimismus...



Das war noch pesimissmuss denn wenn ich erst Broker bin  und ein paar börsencrashs verursachthabe und mir dann Abfertigungen in Miliardenhöhe auszahlen lasse kann mir schon in 18 jahren geld egal sein. :vik:

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE :q


----------



## goolgetter (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Da fang ich erst lieber gar nicht an den Taschenrechner zu zücken.
Ich sehe es, wie die meisten von euch, als Hobby. Somit überwiegt klar der Spaß an der Sache. Das dabei dann schon einige €uros im Jahr ausgegeben werden, ist dann nebensächlich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



david24 schrieb:


> wenn euch meine frage nicht gefällt dann antwortet auch nicht.., ich finde es interressant und wenn ihr nur antwortet um schlechte laune zu verbreiten oder zu meckern dann lasst es doch einfach.. solche nörgeler wie euch kann ich garnicht ab... einige interessieren sich für solche fragen und *ich* schmeißt immer so einen mist dazwischen!


 


:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## david24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 

 war so aus der wut herausgetippt... ich meinte ich interissiere mich dafür und das einige nicht son mist dazwischen schmeißen sollten


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Das war noch pesimissmuss denn wenn ich erst Broker bin  und ein paar börsencrashs verursachthabe und mir dann Abfertigungen in Miliardenhöhe auszahlen lasse kann mir schon in 18 jahren geld egal sein. :vik:
> 
> MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE :q



na toll, zusammenbruch des geldwesens also in 5 jahren.
wenn das man kein rohrkrepierer ist, weisheitsgranate...

...aber wir scherzen ja nur, oder?


----------



## david24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

man denkt wenn man aus der schule kommt und dann endlich geld verdient dann kann einem geld egal sein.. aber nein.. wenn ihr mehr geld habt gebit ihr auch mehr aus und bekommt dementsprechend größere wünsche... wünsche von vorher sind uninterressant geworden weil sie alltäglich werden...


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*

nachdem wir alle fein die kosten zusammengerechnet haben für "einen fisch", dann können wir 'statistiker' ja auch ausrechnen, mit wieviel abgasen (kfz, keine pupse) wir die umwelt belastet haben, wir ureignen Umwelt- und Naturschützer.

hab den verdacht, dass der weg z.b. in die eckkneipe


billiger
umweltschützender ist
(kein müll am wasser, fische fröhlich, kein abgesenstes, niedergetrampeltes ufer, keine geschnürten vögel usw.usw.)
und den göttergattinnen ist beides ertragenes 'bäh'
angeln also ein teures umwelt- und tierschädigendes hobby!

(sorry, rheo ist ja out und der frust über kein-hermelin sitzt tief)

messer raus!
:vik:

antworte später: schlitter jetzt ans wasser, zander quälen bzw. mich [fake]


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Der Weg in die Eckkneipe ist sicherlich billiger,
aber _beim angeln ist der Weg das Ziel_.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Weg in die Eckkneipe ist sicherlich billiger,
> aber _beim angeln ist der Weg das Ziel_.




Falsch!
Der Fisch ist das Ziel oder hab ich die letzten 25 Jahre was verpasst?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



Jose schrieb:


> und den göttergattinnen




Wo wir schon bei dem Thema sind, könnte man ja auch mal durchrechnen, was einen in der Regel 'ne Nummer so kostet.

An Zeit, Nerven und Geld. In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Der Fisch ist das Ziel oder hab ich die letzten 25 Jahre was verpasst?


woher sollen wir wissen, ob du was gefangen hast? |supergri



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei dem Thema sind, könnte  man ja auch mal durchrechnen, was einen in der Regel 'ne Nummer so  kostet.
> 
> An Zeit, Nerven und Geld. In diesem Sinne....



zuviel!
(fehlinvestitionen mitgezählt, aua...)


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Naja ich hab heuer 28 forellen, 7 karpfen, 178 Weisfische, 17 Schleien *und nen Koi mitgenommen*.


 
Wie hast Du denn den Koi zubereitet und wie hat er geschmeckt :q


----------



## Walstipper (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hallo,



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Der Fisch ist das Ziel oder hab ich die letzten 25 Jahre was verpasst?



als zielführende Konsequenz des Angelns gilt die Verwertung gefangener Fische zum Verzehr sowie die Hege der Fischbestände.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn den Koi zubereitet und wie hat er geschmeckt :q



@bobster, bleib beim thema, ist kein küchentrööt.
richtige frage wäre:
und, was hat der KOI gekostet?
(und wer hat ihn verkostet, nun also bobster )


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> als zielführende Konsequenz des Angelns gilt die Verwertung gefangener Fische zum Verzehr sowie die Hege der Fischbestände.


 

....aus dem Jagdschein abgeschrieben :q


O.K. ich verdrück mich zum Schleppangeln....


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Bobster schrieb:


> ....aus dem Jagdschein abgeschrieben :q


  keine beleidigungen bitte :vik:


----------



## KölnerAngler (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei dem Thema sind, *könnte man ja auch mal durchrechnen, was einen in der Regel 'ne Nummer so kostet.*
> 
> An Zeit, Nerven und Geld. In diesem Sinne....



Also während der Regel schieb ich nicht wirklich gerne ne`Nummer! :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Also wärend der Regel schieb ich nicht wirklich gerne ne`Nummer! :q:q:q



gut aufgepasst!

(wollte nix von wegen rabatt schreiben)


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Also wärend der Regel schieb ich nicht wirklich gerne ne`Nummer! :q:q:q


 
ich musste jetz den Satz auch 3mal lesen.........|bigeyes
Also wirklich Sten.........#d

:q
MfG Algon


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Also wärend der Regel schieb ich nicht wirklich gerne ne`Nummer!



Ein wahrer Seemann segelt auch ins Rote Meer!
(Mann, ist das langsam OT hier)


----------



## david24 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ferkel!


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



Jose schrieb:


> gut aufgepasst!
> 
> (wollte nix von wegen rabatt schreiben)


 
RABATT? Da muß man/n schon einen Zuschlag kriegen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Seemann segelt auch ins Rote Meer!
> (Mann, ist das langsam OT hier)


 
Naja, nimm den Fischer im......... und alles ist wieder i.O.#6
MfG Algon


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> (Mann, ist das langsam OT hier)


no Rheo, kein hermelin, petra überall: ist reine Notwehr 

und 'divertido'


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

In meinen Augen völlig unuetze Frage.
Hobbys kosten Geld! Punkt.

Wer sich wirklich die Frage stellt, sollte aufhören und im Supermarkt Fisch kaufen.
Und natürlich zu Fuß hingehen, sonst muß man auch noch die Benzinkosten hinzurechnen.


----------



## wusel345 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Du, die Frage kann ich dir so auf die Schnelle nicht beantworten, da ich meistens im Supermarkt abgepackte Ware kaufe. Hatte letztens noch Seelachs, paniert, 4 Stücke für Zweieuroirgendwas. War lecker. Aber Donnerstag ist wieder Markt. Da kann ich mal fragen, was ein einzelner Fisch kostet. An welchen Fisch dachtest du denn?


Oder habe ich die Frage völlig falsch verstanden?????|kopfkrat


:q:q:q:q:q

Wenn ich anfange, die Angelei in Euro aufzurechnen kann ich auch gleich das Angeln sein lassen. Frage mal einen Jagdberechtigten, wieviel ihm ein leckerer Braten vom Schwarzwild kostet, dass er nach stundenlangem, vielleicht tagelangem Ansitz endlich erlegt hat. 

Meine Meinung: man kann und sollte es nicht Gegenrechnen. Angeln und Jagen sind eine Passion.


----------



## KawangA (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

ich rechne doch sowas nicht hoch. ist mir auch schnurz weil es erstens ein hobby ist, zweitens ich in der natur bin und ruhe habe, drittens kann ich mit guten freunden und bekannten angeln gehen und eine menge spass dabei haben und viertens wenn ich darüber nachdenken sollte bekomme ich kopfschmerzen von daher ist es mir wayne.


----------



## Walstipper (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Verstehe, es scheinen sich ja alle einig zu sein, wir angeln alle *nicht* nach § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern zum Spaß. Der Essfisch ist nicht entscheidend, genauso könnte man den im Supermarkt kaufen, der Faktor Erlebnis überwiegt stark.

Nennt man exakt das Selbe aber als C&R-Aspekt, wird gekräht....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Verstehe, es scheinen sich ja alle einig zu sein, wir angeln alle *nicht* nach § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern zum Spaß. Der Essfisch ist nicht entscheidend, genauso könnte man den im Supermarkt kaufen, der Faktor Erlebnis überwiegt stark.
> 
> Nennt man exakt das Selbe aber als C&R-Aspekt, wird gekräht....



Sagen wir mal so: Wir angeln nicht, weil es wirtschaftlich ist seine Fische selbst zu angeln, das rechnet sich nämlich definitiv nicht.
Ein Edelfisch hat mich z.B. dieses Jahr, im Schnitt ca. 48 Euro gekostet, unabhängig vom Gewicht.
Es heißt nicht, dass keiner mehr seine Fische verwertet und grundsätzlich und überall C&R betreibt.


----------



## wusel345 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Verstehe, es scheinen sich ja alle einig zu sein, wir angeln alle *nicht* nach § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern zum Spaß. Der Essfisch ist nicht entscheidend, genauso könnte man den im Supermarkt kaufen, der Faktor Erlebnis überwiegt stark.
> 
> Nennt man exakt das Selbe aber als C&R-Aspekt, wird gekräht....




Was heisst hier, ich angel zum Spaß?

Natürlich angele ich, weil es mir Spaß macht und weil ich gerne in der Natur bin. Müsste ich angeln, um nicht zu verhungern, ich wäre längst verhungert. Und ebenso natürlich ist es für mich einen maßigen Fisch, der meinen Köder nimmt, mitzunehmen und einen ultradicken Brocken, der sich meinen Köder geschnappt hat wieder frei zu lassen. Mir täte es in der Seele weh, einen solch schönen Fisch zu töten. 
Wenn ich die Kosten für jeden Fisch, den ich dieses Jahr gefangen habe aufrechnen würde, dann gäbe es einen Angler weniger, nämlich mich, weil mich die Rechnung vom Stuhl hauen würde.


----------



## olaf70 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Wenn man sein Hobby wie z.B. ein Klempner kalkulieren könnte (oder müßte)....

Ich hab einfach mal meinen letzten Ansitz nachkalkuliert:

Angelzeit : 6,0Std a 48,50 Euro ...291,00 Euro
Köder : 20 Tauwürmer a 0,20 .........4,00 Euro
1 Pack Maden ..............................1,30 Euro
5 Köderfische a 1,50......................7,50 Euro

Einsatz Angelgerät 15,- /Std...........90,00 Euro

Klein- u. Verbrauchsmaterial.............5,00 Euro

Fahrtkosten 8km a 1,10...................8,80 Euro

*Gesamtkosten..........................407,60 Euro*

Gefangen und mitgenommen habe ich: einen Aal von ca. 70cm
einen mittleren Barsch von ca. 32cm und immerhin einen 
Zander von ca. 65cm.

Brassen und Minibarsche erfolgen ohne Berechnung. 
Macht etwa 135,87 Euro pro Einzelfisch.
Ohne Märchensteuer!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Und nun noch ein bisschen Öl ins feuer...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei dem Thema sind, könnte man ja auch mal durchrechnen, was einen in der Regel 'ne Nummer so kostet.
> 
> An Zeit, Nerven und Geld. In diesem Sinne....


Wenn auch nur an Geld, kommst Du auch schnell dahinter, dass die Nummer im Puff für einen konkreten Betrag eigentlich am billigsten ist. Am teuersten ist das Eheweib ... das kostet mehr als die Hälfte von allem. |uhoh:  |supergri

Aber was hat überhaupt Bedeutung, welche gibt man dem, wie wichtig ist einem das erleben, Gefühl und Sinnhaftigkeit? 

Gibt eine Menge Leute, die daran herumphilosophiert haben, sich künstlerisch, musisch, dichterisch, malerisch, schriftstellerisch und was auch immer daran betätigt haben, die Endlösungsformel gibt es aber nicht. 
Wie auch keine fürs Leben oder gar das *richtige* Leben.

Die Angelei als Erleben ist für mich persönlich aber das *richtigste* Leben. :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Interessante Frage, da mir viele Leute sagen, dass ich meinen Fisch besser im Laden kaufen sollte.

Beispiel Zander:
Da ich jetzt völlig neu ins Zanderjiggen einsteige und mir eigentlich alle Geräte, auch Kleinkram NEU erworben habe, fällt die Rechnung erst einmal leichter.

Im Laufe der nächsten Woche sollten alle Pakete ankommen, die rechne ich dann mal zusammen. Alles in allem dürfte ich wohl gut 300 Euro für eine komplette Ausrüstung beisammen haben (Rute, Rolle, Mono, Geflecht, Wirbel, Stahlvorfächer, Snaps, Klemmhülsen, Lösezange, neues Messer, Tasche mit Köderboxen, Rucksack, Jigköpfe, Gummiköder, 2 Wobbler, 2 Spinner, 1 Blinker). Meinen Angelschein habe ich vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls für 5 Jahre (47 Euro) verlängert.
Der erste Angeltag wird also besonders teuer.

Einige Dinge (Kleidung, Kescher, Fischtöter, Maßband, Auto usw.) kann ich nur teilweise berechnen, da ich sie vorher schon besessen habe. Den Fischtöter, den ich mir vor vielen Jahren aus einem zerbrochenen Schaufelstiel und irgendeinem Tau gemacht habe, liegt wohl mittlerweile unter einem Cent. Robustheit macht sich also durch lange Einsätze bezahlt.

Die Fahrtkosten, Gewässerkarte, verlorene Köder und verschlissene Kleinteile müsste ich täglich zu 100% berechnen.

Nahrung nur zum Teil, da ich zu Hause auch essen müsste.

Im Anbetracht dessen, dass ich bei meinem ersten Trip vermutlich wenig erfolgreich sein werde und etwa 10 Std. am Wasser bin ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Frage mal einen Jagdberechtigten, wieviel ihm ein leckerer Braten vom Schwarzwild kostet, dass er nach stundenlangem, vielleicht tagelangem Ansitz endlich erlegt hat.
> 
> Meine Meinung: man kann und sollte es nicht Gegenrechnen. Angeln und Jagen sind eine Passion.


 

Teuer teuer teuer........25 Schuss 9,3x74R um 80-120€ je nach Geschoßtyp,Sprit Std. Zeit,Pro Sau sagt man ca.80Std.Ansitz (kommt aber auch auf Revier an) Revierpacht von 500-25000€ pro Jahr usw usw usw.

Also alles im allen teuer teuer teuer....

Und das wichtigste (schlimmste) mit einem Bein immer im Knast 24 Std.365 tage........,das hat der Angler nicht.

lg#h


----------



## KawangA (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Verstehe, es scheinen sich ja alle einig zu sein, wir angeln alle *nicht* nach § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern zum Spaß. Der Essfisch ist nicht entscheidend, genauso könnte man den im Supermarkt kaufen, der Faktor Erlebnis überwiegt stark.
> 
> Nennt man exakt das Selbe aber als C&R-Aspekt, wird gekräht....



natürlich halte mich beim angeln an recht und ordnung und habe trotzdem meinen spass. oh man immer diese paragraphenreite rei...und ja vor 4 monaten habe ich im eingeschränkten halteverbot geparkt. upps nun ist es raus...:v


----------



## bacalo (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Mit sich in Ruhe allein sein zu können ist mir viel wert.
Um Astrid Lindgrens Tagebucheintrag zu verstehen: „Und dann muss man ja auch noch Zeit haben, einfach dazusitzen und vor sich hin zu schauen“. 

Ja - Angeln beruhigt, es entspannt! Die Angelei führt mich an einem guten Ort. Dieser „Mehrwert“ ist für mich unbezahlbar. 

In einer Zeit von Geschwindigkeit, Effizienz und Informationsflut wirkt doch der Angelsport in gewisser Weise anachronistisch. Dabei haben wir Angler uns etwas Wertvolles bewahrt: Ruhe. Zeit für sich selbst. Ein Luxus, den sich nicht wenige in teuren Wellness-Spaß kaufen oder vom Arzt verordnen lassen.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Jose schrieb:


> na toll, zusammenbruch des geldwesens also in 5 jahren.
> wenn das man kein rohrkrepierer ist, weisheitsgranate...
> 
> ...aber wir scherzen ja nur, oder?



*Ich scherze nicht* !!! :r

Ne ich will wirklich Broker werden, also so ehnlich wie der von Superfund. 

 rohrkrepierer :q

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE :q


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hi,
ok , hatte es gerade gesehen Alter: 13
In dem Alter wollte ich Zuhälter werden :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

und udo warum hats nicht geklappt?

antonio


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

#d Naja Broker kann jeder werden denn der von superfund hat ne leere gemacht und dann ist er an die Wallsteet und hat ein Vermögen gemacht. :q

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> #d Naja Broker kann jeder werden denn der von superfund hat ne leere gemacht und dann ist er an die Wallsteet und hat ein Vermögen gemacht. :q
> 
> MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE




man über deine beiträge kann man echt nur den kopf schütteln#d#d#d#d#d

und man bekommt schlimmen augenkrebs bein lesen der beiträge 
wall street , nix wallsteet und lehre und nicht leere..... rechtschreibung 6 - , bitte setzen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

@ Ralle 24: Du hast wenigstens Humor; Bravo !!!
Ich zahle für meine Jahreskarten 500 Euro.
Aber ich habe noch nie versucht, das "reinzuangeln".
Ich setze mich doch nicht selbst unter Druck.
Dafür ist Angeln viel zu schön !


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> man über deine beiträge kann man echt nur den kopf schütteln#d#d#d#d#d
> 
> und man bekommt schlimmen augenkrebs bein lesen der beiträge
> wall street , nixg wallsteet und lehre und nicht leere..... rechtschreibung 6 - , bitte setzen.





Zum Glück giebts in Österreich keine 6

Naja ich bin halt legasteniker |supergri

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Zum Glück giebts in Österreich keine 6
> 
> Naja ich bin halt legasteniker |supergri
> 
> MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE



das wollte ich so nicht sagen, aber wenn du es schon selber sagst wird es schon stimmen.
brooker........ wenn du in der schule nicht besser wirst, kannst du in 20 jahren in der innenstadt mit der panflöte spielen und passanten um nen € anbetteln


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das wollte ich so nicht sagen, aber wenn du es schon selber sagst wird es schon stimmen.
> brooker........ wenn du in der schule nicht besser wirst, kannst du in 20 jahren in der innenstadt mit der panflöte spielen und passanten um nen € anbetteln




Ich bin in der Schule ausgezeichnet:

Echt jetzt ich bin in Deutsch sehr gut. :vik:

und in den anderen Fächern auch |stolz:

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Schule ausgezeichnet:
> 
> Echt jetzt ich bin in Deutsch sehr gut. :vik:
> 
> ...



sicher.... darum beherrscht du ja auch die rechtschreibung so klasse und deine kommasetzung ist auch perfekt.
du wirst sicher mal ein erfolgreicher........
ich will leiber nix sagen.....


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich kann es nicht sagen, da ich im kopfrechnen schwach bin, jedoch kenne einen, der hat sich für 3000 euro ein equipment gekauft, die angelreise hat 4ooo euro gekostet, hat zwei wochen lang in fernöstlichen regionen es mit big game versucht und kam zurück und hatte sich was gefangen, aber keinen fisch - teure angelei.
Nun gibt es auch andere, die angeln reichlich und verkaufen ihre fänge und verdienen damit mehr, als sie je in ihrem leben im schnitt verdient haben - sie werden sogar gesponsert vom staat.:q

Noch andere die angeln täglich, bei denen kommt es auch nicht drauf an, ob sie gewinn dabei machen, da sie süchtig sind und alles andere um sich herum nicht sehen, bis die frau sich scheiden lässt - dann wird es oft teuer und einige bezahlen ihr leben lang, für die schönen fangstunden, die sie hatten.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ne echt jetzt, ich finde es nur unnötig in nem internetforum auf Rechtschreibung zu achten. |uhoh:

Ich finde wir sollten jetzt mit diesem Rechtschreibzeug aufhören und uns wider darüber ärgern wie wir unser mehr oder weniger hatr verdientes geld vernichten.

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE|supergri


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

|good:





LAC schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht sagen, da ich im kopfrechnen schwach bin, jedoch kenne einen, der hat sich für 3000 euro ein equipment gekauft, die angelreise hat 4ooo euro gekostet, hat zwei wochen lang in fernöstlichen regionen es mit big game versucht und kam zurück und hatte sich was gefangen, aber keinen fisch - teure angelei.
> Nun gibt es auch andere, die angeln reichlich und verkaufen ihre fänge und verdienen damit mehr, als sie je in ihrem leben im schnitt verdient haben - sie werden sogar gesponsert vom staat.:q
> 
> Noch andere die angeln täglich, bei denen kommt es auch nicht drauf an, ob sie gewinn dabei machen, da sie süchtig sind und alles andere um sich herum nicht sehen, bis die frau sich scheiden lässt - dann wird es oft teuer und einige bezahlen ihr leben lang, für die schönen fangstunden, die sie hatten.


|good:

Du wirklich hast recht. #6#6#6


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Ne echt jetzt, ich finde es nur unnötig in nem internetforum auf Rechtschreibung zu achten. |uhoh:
> 
> Ich finde wir sollten jetzt mit diesem Rechtschreibzeug aufhören und uns wider darüber ärgern wie wir unser mehr oder weniger hatr verdientes geld vernichten.
> 
> MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE|supergri



Na gut, ich werde es mir merken. Wenn es dir nicht der Mühe wert ist, ordentlich mit uns zu komunizieren, dann werde ich mir auch keine Mühe mehr machen, solltest du mal wieder eine Frage haben. Ganz einfache Rechnung. Gefällt dir das Ergebnis?


----------



## eiderfisch (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Das is die *richti**ge *antwort


----------



## LAC (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hallo jungs, 
keine aufregung, wenn einige fehler beim schreiben machen. Ich hatte in jungen jahren einen lehrer, der hat nie einen fehler gemacht beim schreiben, ich bewunderte ihn und oft dachte ich, er muss krank sein. Wie recht ich hatte, denn nach jahren stellte ich fest, dass dieser fehlerfreie mensch, reichlich müll im kopf gespeichert hatte, was er mir vermitteln wollte.
Es kommt also nicht auf die fehler an, sondern auf den inhalt. 

Es sind doch nur kleinigkeiten da regt man sich doch nicht drüber auf. Einige unter uns, die können so wild werden, das sie sich nicht bremsen können mit der hand und werden sogar ausfallend - sie steigern sich so hoch, dass sie zum schluß dem gegner einen in die fresse hauhen - merken aber nicht das es der pc war. :q Wie blind kann man nur sein.

Apropos - wie viel bezahlt man für einen fisch. Wenn man die zeit umrechnet in geld, die man im vorfeld opfert um erfolgreich eine fisch zu landen  - ist es bei einigen gewaltig, wenn ich die zahl der postings hier im board sehe. 
Ich mache mir gedanken über diese frage, ist sie eigentlich wichtig, muss ich jetzt eine analyse erstellen, damit eine ca. summe sichtbar wird. Nicht dass dann der staat eingreift und finanziell den angler unterstützt, indem er das angeln verbietet, da dann der angler mehr geld hat, wenn er sich die fische kauft, für den eigenverbrauch. Es wird jedoch kein bumerag, da die zeit in der natur bzw. am gewässer eine so hohen stellenwert hat, der unbezahlbar ist.


----------



## micha84 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

angelausrüstung ist am anfang sehr teuer wen man alles neu kauft, aber so ist es bei jeder hobbyart. ich habe letztes jahr mit fussballspielen angefangen und brauche für den verein ausrüstung (schuhe,knieschützer,torwarthandschuhe etc.) ich musste dafür leich mal 300 euro locker machen und da nur um den ball rumzukicken. von dem her ist auch angeln ein normales hobbyart wo geld zieht, ich habe seit diesem jahr meinen angelschein und musste von grund auf alles neu kaufen. 

ich könnte es mir einfach machen und bei ebay ein set bestellen mit 200 teilen für 150 euro aber da ich angeln für mein restliches leben betreiben will möchte ich sachen wo etwas länger halten ich habe auch mittlere preisklasse ausgewählt. so habe ich bis jetzt 600 euro ausgegeben ohne einen fisch an den hacken zu haben, aber jetzt ist mein set komplett und man kann es jahr für jahr noch einbisschen verbessern aber 600 euro reichen für einen guten einstieg aus.


wen ich im geschäft ausserdem die forelle ansehe kommt mir der fisch hoch bevor ich ihn gegessen habe, erstmal 11euro KG preis ist nicht billig und die sind dan meist nur hochgezuchtet und das fleisch nicht mit einer echte forelle zu vergleichen da zahle ich gerne mehr drauf und habe fangfrischen fisch!!! ausserdem wer sich diese frage stellt hat in angeln nichts verloren..... umsonst gibt es nichts auf dieser welt mehr!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich bezahl nur fürs Angeln - Fisch ist im Erfolgsfalle eine nette und willkommene Zugabe...

Daher bezahle ich für 1 Kilo selbst geangelten Fisch: 0,00 Euro


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo jungs,
> keine aufregung, wenn einige fehler beim schreiben machen. ..............
> 
> Es sind doch nur kleinigkeiten da regt man sich doch nicht drüber auf. ............


 
Es geht nicht um Fehler beim schreiben, es geht um die Einstellung.

MfG Algon


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

so leude nu is gut mit OT

Im übrigen sind einige Fische garnicht so leicht zu kaufen, wie zb. Meerforelle oder auch Barsche von daher kann man das nicht so einfach hochrechnen


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich habe nicht alle Posts gelesen - aber meine Meinung zu der Frage wäre dadurch auch nicht anders.

Wenn man sich beim Angeln ausrechnet, wieviel der Fisch im Kescher nun gekostet hat - sollte man sich schnell nach einem anderen Hobby umsehen. Minigolfen oder sowas....

Ne mal im ernst, ist es nicht genau der Knackpunkt, warum viele Gewässer Bestandsmäßig so aussehn, wie sie eben aussehn ?

Wenn jeder der Angeln geht, seinen Angelschein/ Gewässerkarte usw. mit dem gefangenen Fisch aufrechnet muss sich nicht wundern wenn alles abgeknüppelt wird.

Um einen möglichst optimales Ergebnis zu haben müsste ich ja dann fast jeden Fisch entnehmen um schnell in die "Gewinnzone" zu kommen.

Also mit angeln hat das dann nichts mehr zu tun.....


----------



## MefoProf (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Moin,

ich finde diese Frage ist mehr ist berechtigt und ich habe da auch schon oft drüber nachgedacht ohne das aber jemals wirklich auszurechnen.:q

Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise vor hätte in das Trollingfischen einzusteigen, dann würde ich schon versuchen mir vorher einen Überblick zu verschaffen, was mich der Spaß kostet  und ob das überhaupt für mich zu realisieren wäre. 
In so eine Kostenrechnung müßten dann natürlich die entnommenen Fische eingehen. Gar keine Frage. 

Insgesamt habe ich aber so das Gefühl, dass es in Westeuropa (wenn man mal von Norwegen und vielleicht noch Schweden absieht) nahezu unmöglich ist, die Angelfischerei lukrativ zu betreiben. 
Es gibt natürlich ein paar Ausnahmen, wie z.B das Heringsangeln, wo das machbar ist.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



> Es gibt natürlich ein paar Ausnahmen, wie z.B das Heringsangeln, wo das machbar ist.


Nur dann, wenn Du die Arbeitszeit nicht rechnest bei den niedrigen Heringspreisen..

Sonst geht auch die Rechnung nicht auf beim Hering mit Anfahrt, Angeln, Fische versorgen etc..

Wie gesagt:
Nur das Angeln kostet Geld - Fisch gibts im besten Falle gratis dazu..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Das läuft ja alles super korrekt ab hier...#c
Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich einen schönen Zander fange, dann denke ich mir schon hin und wieder, was der nun im Geschäft oder auf dem Markt für ein stattliches Geld gekostet hätte. Und ich als Angler kann ihn doch "einfach so" fangen. Natürlich ist das letztlich alles nur Illusion, aber doch eine nette. 

Wenn ich aber an die Horden Norwegenplünderer denke, die leider des öfteren und recht akribisch hochrechnen, dann erscheint mir hier der entsetzte Common Sense irgendwie nicht stimmig.


----------



## MefoProf (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Moin,

also in Norwegen war ich noch nicht und Heringe angel ich auch keine . 
Tja das mit der Bewertung der Zeit ist immer so eine Sache. Die bewerte ich eigentlich gar nicht, da angeln für mich ein Hobby ist und somit der Stundenlohn gleich 0 oder gegebenenfalls sogar positiv anzusetzen ist. Da Freizeitvergnügen in der Regel ja etwas kostet. Anstatt zu angeln gehe ich ja nicht arbeiten. Wenn man das so sieht kann man schon Profit machen beim Heringsangeln :q

Es geht dabei rein um eine Abwägung von Kosten und Nutzen. Hätte z.B schon mal Lust ab und an mal ein bißchen zu trollen, aber das ist mir einfach viel zu teuer, bzw die Kosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Spaß, den ich dabei hätte. 
Da gebe ich mein Geld lieber für etwas anderes aus, das mir mehr Spaß macht. Leider sind meine finanziellen Mittel beschränkt, so daß ich nicht all das machen kann wozu ich mal Lust hab #c|supergri. 


#h


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, wenn ich einen schönen Zander fange, dann denke ich mir schon hin und wieder, was der nun im Geschäft oder auf dem Markt für ein stattliches Geld gekostet hätte. ...



mir gehts ähnlich: 
ich freu mich riesig, was ich für ein geld "gespart" hab.


----------



## Gerald1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich zahle nichts für den Fisch. So wie einige andere schon geschrieben haben zahle ich für mein Hobby.Es gibt diese Hardcore Rechner wieviel Fisch muß ich fangen um im Plus zu laufen, blöde ist wenn man so jemanden beim Angeln neben sich sitzen hat. Wehe du fängst einen Fisch mehr als er oder du fängst generell und er nicht, dann ist der ganze Angeltag im Arsch. Es gibt dann das ewige auf den anderen Platz werfen um an Fisch zu kommen, da ist entspanntes Angeln nicht mehr möglich. Wenn mir so etwas passiert dan release ich meine Fische wieder, das ärgert dann doppelt. Diese Hardcore Rechner geben auch grundsätzlich anderen die Schuld für ihre Fangflaute, selbst machen sie alles richtig.

Immer schön locker, für mich ist wichtig das ich Spaß habe bei meinem Hobby, da langt es oft schon wenn man mit den richtigen Anglern gemeinsam angelt und abends erholt und zufrieden seine Sachen packt mit der Gewissheit das dieser Tag nicht nutzlos vergeudet wurde.

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Janbr (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hallo,

ich seh das so, ich zahle fuer's angeln. Den Fisch gibt es unter Umstaenden als "Dreingabe" dazu. Es gibt ein paar mehr als logische Gruende das so zu machen, denn Angeln ist nun mal ein Hobby wo es durch Zufall etwas dazu gibt, das man auch kaufen kann.

Um es verstaendlicher zu machen. Nimmt andere Hobbies, dann wird es klar was ich meine. Viele Spielen Fussball oder sonstige Sportarten als Hobby oder sie spielen Computerspiele. Was soll denn hier der "payback" sein? Bei einem Hobby geht es doch in erster Linie nicht darum irgendetwas billiger zu bekommen (mir zumindest nicht). Ausser Angeln fliege ich in meiner Freizeit. Um ehrlich zu sein koennte man fuer die Kosten bis jetzt wahrscheinlich auch Firstclass um die Welt fliegen. Aber geht es bei einem Hobby darum?

Da ich die meisten Fische release, wird der Preis meiner Fische bei einigen Hundert Euro pro Kilo liegen. Was aber viel wichtiger ist, die Zeit am Wasser ist fuer mich unbezahlbar und das ist der eigentliche Sinn des Hobbys.

Aber im Grunde ist die Frage interessant. Allerdings waere die Frage anders noch interessanter, wieviel gebt Ihr fuer's Hobby aus und wie erfolgreich seid Ihr. Es waere interessant zu sehen ob der Angler mit dem neuesten Tackle, der viel fuer's Hobby ausgibt auch erfolgreicher ist. Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Wobei man mit solchen Fischwerten auch ganz schön in Schwulitäten kommen kann, oder vielmehr kommen könnte.

Nur mal angenommen, du fängst einen Koi. Ein Koi-Fan sieht den Fisch und erkennt gleich, dass der mehrere zehntausend Euro wert ist. Was machst jetzt?

Rein nach den Buchstaben des Gesetzes gäbe es die teuersten Fischstäbchen aller Zeiten. Als Freizeitangler darfst du deinen Fang nicht verkaufen und zigtausend Okken einfach wieder so ins Wasser werfen...!? Da wird die Not aber groß!


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Na gut, ich werde es mir merken. Wenn es dir nicht der Mühe wert ist, ordentlich mit uns zu komunizieren, dann werde ich mir auch keine Mühe mehr machen, solltest du mal wieder eine Frage haben. Ganz einfache Rechnung. Gefällt dir das Ergebnis?



Wenn es Euch spaß macht über die rechtschreibung anderer menschen zu lästern  dann macht ruhig weiter.

Also ich bin aus dem thema raus. 

Viel spaß beim "ordentlichen" komunizieren 

Mit freundlichen Grüsen Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Janbr (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hallo Andal,

das soll jetzt kein Angriff sein, sondern wirkliches Interesse. Ich kann weder im Landesfischereigesetz noch in der Ausfuehrungsverordnung fuer Bayern einen Passus finden der einem Fischereirechtsinhaber die Veraeusserung von Fischen nicht gestattet. Im Gegenteil, es gibt in der Ausfuehrungsverodnung Paragraph 27 den Hinweis, das Fische nicht vermarktet werden duerfen, wenn sie in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder das Mindestmass nicht aufweisen. Der Umkehrschluss waere wenn sie das Mass haben und nicht in der Schonzeit sind, duerfen sie vermarktet werden. Ich hab meinen Schein vor ungefaehr 10 jahren in Bayern gemacht und mir wurde damals im Vorbereitungskurs auch gesagt, das ein Fischereirechtsinhaber (auch als Angler) seinen Fang vermarkten darf, wenn er sonst alle Hygienevorschriften einhaelt. Mich wuerde interessieren ob du dazu weitere Rechtsgrundlagen kennst, die ein vermarkten des Fanges verbieten wuerden.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

@ Stagger Lee

Man kann sich natuerlich Zitate auch so "zurecht saegen" wie man sie braucht. Der Zufall bezieht sich nicht darauf das ich/ du/ man seine Fische durch Zufall faengt, sonder das man Fische durch Zufall auch im Laden kaufen kann.

Waere dein Hobby nun Computerspielen, mit was willst du die Spielstunde dann aufrechnen?

Also erst lesen, dann den Sinn versuchen zu verstehen und dann antworten.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Werner1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

wievile mich der einzelne Fisch kostet kann ich nciht sagen. Wenn ich da richtig kaufmännisch rangehen würde müsste ich ja auch in Fix- und Variablen kosten unterscheiden. Das ist mir jetzt aber zu aufwändig. Ausserdem gönne cih mir dne Luxus kein buch über die ausgaben fürs angeln zu führen. Ich denke aber schon das man es fasst gewinnbringend betreiben kann, nur ob es dann noch legal ist...

Na ja, ein Hobby ist und bleibt Luxus, und diesen luxus gönne ich mir...


----------



## Werner1 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

ach ja dann müssten wir ja auch wissen in welchem Zeitraum ein Angelrute abgeschrieben wird...


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Hi! Ok - ich bin der Erste mit einer ernsthaften Rechnung; Wenn ich jedes Kg gegessenen Fisch der letzten 15 Jahre gegen meine Ausgaben rechne, komme ich auf über 1000 Euro.... .
Wenn ich jeden gefangenen Fisch verwertet hätte, läge ich bei etwas unter 100 Euro.
Ich finde es recht interessant sich das mal auszurechnen, aber Leute die wirklich so rechnen gibt es leider einige und die sind mir nicht sympathisch.. .
Ich könnte auch mal ausrechnen was mich jede gesegelte Seemeile gekostet hat.... dagegen ist Angeln in jeder art und Form supergünstig!
Auch Jagen ist teurer.. .
Fliegen ebenso.. .
Auch Golf ist nicht billig.. .
Aber der absolute Hit in Sachen "Hobby-Kosten" ist das Sammeln von Kunst - da könnte man ganze Gewässer kaufen.
Mir erzählte mal ein reicher Mann dass in seinen Kreisen Autos und Immobilien niemals Statussymbole sein könnten.. . Mit Flugzeugen sähe das schon anders aus und Kunst könne auch er sich nicht leisten..|bigeyes.
Man sieht - alles nur relativ..:vik:


----------



## antonio (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Werner1 schrieb:


> ach ja dann müssten wir ja auch wissen in welchem Zeitraum ein Angelrute abgeschrieben wird...



das kommt auf den wert an in welcher zeit sie abgeschrieben werden kann#h

antonio


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



antonio schrieb:


> das kommt auf den wert an in welcher zeit sie abgeschrieben werden kann#h
> 
> antonio




ich schreibe die nie ab, ich zerbrech die immer - dann kann ich die allerdings abschreiben.


----------



## antonio (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

auch in manchen fischereiverordnungen ist dies geregelt.

antonio


----------



## Janbr (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

@ Ruberduck & antonio

Ja, das bezweifle ich nicht. Auch ich hab schon solche Zusaetze auf Gastkarten etc. gesehen. Es wuerde mich nur interessieren ob ich, wenn nicht in der Gewaesserordnung extra beschrieben, den gefangenen Fisch verkaufen duerfte? Ich hab das Fischereigesetz und die zugehoerige Ausfuehrungsverordnung fuer bayern mal durchgestoebert und eben keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden das es mir als "Hobbyangler" verboten waere meine Beute zu verkaufen. Klar ist, das ich dann unter Umstaenden andere Regelungen, Hygienie oder Steuern etc., beachten muss. 

Also dir Frage die mich interessiert, duerfte ich als Angler meine Beute grundsaetzlich verkaufen oder nicht?

Gruss

jan


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich zahle nicht für Fische , ich fang sie :vik:


----------



## LAC (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> Nur das Angeln kostet Geld - Fisch gibts im besten Falle gratis dazu..



Thomas, da gebe ich dir recht und das geld was ein angler dafür ausgeben kann, richtet sich nicht nach dem fisch, sondern was jeder für die agelei ausgeben möchte bzw. kann. Das können tausende von euros sein im monat oder jahr, aber auch nur wenige, das hat jeder selbst zu bestimmen und im griff, deshalb kann man keine vergleiche ziehen, denn die einnahmequellen der angler schwanken ja gewaltig, das fängt beim schüler ab, geht über ein hartz IV empfänger bis hin zum millionär. Sollte jedoch in dieser zielgruppe, d.h. ein angler mal finanzielle oder auch private probleme bekommen,  dann sollte er sich gedanken machen und mal alles durchleuchten und überprüfen, ob seine angelei auch dazu beigetragen hat. Das ist nicht leicht, da da noch andere gründe eine rolle spielen, wie sucht usw. Er muss sich entscheiden, wie es weiter geht, das kann glücklich ausgehen bis hin zu ruin.
Die zeilen von MefoProf gefallen mir.
Hätte z.B schon mal Lust ab und an mal ein bißchen zu trollen, aber das ist mir einfach viel zu teuer, bzw die Kosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Spaß, den ich dabei hätte. 
 Da gebe ich mein Geld lieber für etwas anderes aus, das mir mehr Spaß macht. Leider sind meine finanziellen Mittel beschränkt, so daß ich nicht all das machen kann wozu ich mal Lust hab
Diese zeilen sind ja deutlich genug und auch richtig.  Das geld muss halt da sein für sein vorhaben. Einige halten sich aber nicht daran, wobei die finanziellen mittel immer beschränkt sind, auch beim millionär, denn auch in dieser gruppe sind ja genug fälle bekannt, dass trotz der millionen, sie eine bauchlandung gemacht haben.

Mir ist es egal, ob einer nur 20 euro pro monat für die angelei opfert oder 1000 euro. Freue mich jedoch wenn der angler mit seinen 20 euro ausgaben,  fische landet und freude am gewässer hat, so sehe ich es auch bei dem, der 1000 euro monatlich opfert. 
Sind es zufällig freunde und sie gehen immer nur gemeinsam ans gewässer und angeln, muss einer von den beiden bescheuert sein. Bescheuert ist das falsche wort, ich sage mal krank, da er zuhause sich sein equipment anschaut und dabei weiche knie bekommt. 
So schön kann die angelei sein.

@ rhinefisher

Mir erzählte mal ein reicher Mann dass in seinen Kreisen Autos und Immobilien niemals Statussymbole sein könnten.. . Mit Flugzeugen sähe das schon anders aus und Kunst könne auch er sich nicht leisten..|bigeyes.
Man sieht - alles nur relativ..

das ist richtig - alles ist nur relativ
Schade, dass der arme mann sich keine kunst leisten kann, sonst hätte ich ihm was verkauft :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Also dir Frage die mich interessiert, duerfte ich als Angler meine Beute grundsaetzlich verkaufen oder nicht?
> 
> Gruss
> 
> jan



Natürlich darfst Du das in gewissem Umfang.

Wenn das Fischereigesetz (wie in vielen BL) den Verkauf nicht verbietet, spricht nichts dagegen. Ob Vermerke auf Erlaubnisscheinen einer rechtlichen Prüfung standhalten, wage ich erst mal zu bezweifeln, aber man hält sich halt dran.

Dann gilt nur doch die Gewerbeordnung, heißt der Umfang, in dem Fische verkauft werden. Da kann man halt ins gewerbliche rutschen wenn´s zu viel wird und dann wird´s aus mehreren Gründen kompliziert.


----------



## Jungpionier (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich antworte mal lieber auf die Frage:


> Was gebt ihr pro Jahr fürs Angeln aus und was bekommt ihr dafür?


Benzin, Vereinsbeitrag, Erlaubnisscheine, Geräte +Angelzubehör + Köder = 1000 bis 1500 Euro

Bekommen habe ich dafür:
5 kg Fisch (mitgenommen) (also 200 - 300 Euro pro Kilo)
400 Stunden feinste Idylle am Wasser #:


----------



## Janbr (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

@Ralle

Ich hab gestern nochmal ein bisschen gestoebert und wirklich nichts gefunden was gegen den Verkauf sprechen sollte. Zumindest nichts im Fischereigesetz verschiedener Laender. Die Tier Lebenmittelhygieneverodnung definiert sogar explizit unter Abschnitt 2 genau den Fall, naemlich die Abgabe kleiner mengen primaerer tierischen Ursprungs. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese heisst das ich darf Fisch lebend, frisch oder zubereitet, obwohl desen Beschaffenheit nicht grundsaetzlich veraendert werden darf, in haushaltsueblichen Mengen abgeben, wenn ich mich an bestimmte Grundsaetze (Anlage 1 & 2 der Tier LMHV) halte.

Ich bin kein Rechtsgelehrter, aber meiner meinung nach duerfte es also Grundsaetzlich erlaubt sein als Fischereirechtsinhaber seinen Fang auch zu verkaufen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Nanninga (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Ich zahle nix für einen Fisch, da ich nicht wegen dem Fisch *allein* angeln gehe, ich würde auch angeln wenn andere sagen "heut beißt nix".:q

Ich bekomme aber ein Haufen Natur, Ruhe, Entspannung und Besinnlichkeit und lerne neue Leute kennen. *Unbezahlbar.*
Der Fisch wäre lediglich die Krönung.#6

Wer angeln will, weil es sich finanziell lohnen soll, ist glaube ich im falschen Hobby.#d

Nanni#h


----------



## Ben-CHI (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Geh ich "normal" angeln, sprich im Boot aufs Hausgewässer um die Fischchen zu ärgern würde ich auch nicht gegenrechnen. Erstens hab ich Tackle-technisch irgendwie den Hand nur die teuren Sachen gut zu finden und zweitens Fallen sehr viele Fische einfach wieder ins Wasser....
Die Rechnung will ich gar nicht sehen.

Geh ich aber 2mal in Jahr ins FoPuff um den Räucherofen anzuwerfen,dann kann ich nicht leugnen das ich schon versuche das ganze so wirtschaftlich wie möglich zu betreiben, d.h. viele Fische, mit günstigen Ködern in so wenig Zeit wie möglich zu fangen.


----------



## Case (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Ich zahle nix für einen Fisch,
> 
> Ich bekomme aber ein Haufen Natur, Ruhe, Entspannung und Besinnlichkeit und lerne neue Leute kennen.
> Nanni#h



Dann bezahlst Du eben dafür.
Wieviel kostet eine Stunde davon ?

Ich weiß...
ist unbezahlbar und jeden Pfennig wert.

Case


----------



## Rocardoso spin (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Ich zahle nix für einen Fisch, da ich nicht wegen dem Fisch *allein* angeln gehe, ich würde auch angeln wenn andere sagen "heut beißt nix".:q
> 
> Ich bekomme aber ein Haufen Natur, Ruhe, Entspannung und Besinnlichkeit und lerne neue Leute kennen. *Unbezahlbar.*
> Der Fisch wäre lediglich die Krönung.#6
> ...





*Ganz großes Kino u Hammer Einstellung,..#6#6#6

mehr Leute bitte mit dieser Einstellung,..!!!

lg*


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Das Schöne am angeln ist doch auch dass man es mit sehr wenig Geld beginnen kann - 100 Euro genügen doch schon für einen allerersten Anfang.
Da gibt es doch ganz andere Hobbys.
Ob Angeln, Jagen, Bergwandern, Paddeln oder Segeln; es steht doch das Erleben der Natur im Vordergrund - der Fisch ist da für mich etwas weniger wichtig. Eher noch die körperliche Ertüchtigung und die enorme Freude an den tollen Methoden mit denen ich nix fange..:vik:


----------



## Tradnats (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Nunja wenn ich das ganze mal so ausrechne: 

Hmmmm, fangen wir mal mit den Ausgaben an.

Dieses Jahr:

Verein/Jahreskarten: da sind wa bei 180euro
Zubehör: sind nochmals 210euro
Köder (wobbler etc.) kommen nochmals 100 euro dazu

da sind wir dann bei rund 500 Euro.


Nun zu den Fängen:

Forellen ca. 250 Stück (durchschn. 300gr.) das sind schonmal 

75kg

Hecht: ca. 40 Stück (durchschn. ~600gr.) nochmals 24Kg

das sind dann schonmal 99kg.

Döbel: ca. 30 St. (durchschn. 2kg. ) 60kg

macht 159 Kg

Barbe: 50 ST. (durchschn. 2,5kg.) 125 Kg. + ~ 50kg restfisch

macht Insgesammt. 334kg Fisch 


Also 500 : 334 = ~ 1,5

Meine Fische kosten also 1,5Euro/kilo

MITGENOMMEN habe ich allerdings nur rund 20Kg Fisch, "musste" also 25euro/kilo bezahlen,

verlust?

Auf garkeinen Fall.

Diese Erkenntnisse, Erfahrungen, schöne sowie Momente an denen man manchmal schreien könnte alles Zusammen mit unserer Mutter NAtur ist einfach Unbezahlbar.
Mich Persöhnlich Interessiert es nicht, ob jeder Angeltag Fangtag ist, denn einen "schlechten" Angeltag gibt es nicht.
Flauten und andere Tage an denen nichts beißt sind für mich auch Unbezahlbar da ich 
1. In der Natur war und
2. was sehr wichtig ist, ich kann aus diesem "misserfolg" Schlüsse ziehen und beim nächsten mal alles "besser" machen

Sry für den langen Umständlichen Post 


lG Jeremy

PS: ich wünsche euch allen eine Schöne Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Udo561 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Tradnats schrieb:


> Hecht: ca. 40 Stück (durchschn. ~600gr.) nochmals 24Kg



Hi,
in der Kinderstube am räubern ? :q

Mal im Ernst , wenn ich wüsste das mir im Schnitt 600 gramm Hechte an den Haken gehen dann sollte man mal darüber nachdenken ihnen nicht gezielt nachzustellen und sie in Ruhe abwachsen zu lassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tradnats (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

Die sind alle Beifang beim Barschangeln gewesen 

Davon habe ich auch nur 3 Stück mitgenommen

Gezielt wird erst Nächstes Jahr auf Hecht geangelt


----------



## Walstipper (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in der Kinderstube am räubern ? :q
> 
> Mal im Ernst , wenn ich wüsste das mir im Schnitt 600 gramm Hechte an den Haken gehen dann sollte man mal darüber nachdenken ihnen nicht gezielt nachzustellen und sie in Ruhe abwachsen zu lassen.
> Gruß Udo



Ich wollt grad sagen, da hatter wohl was vertauscht :q....



Tradnats schrieb:


> Hecht: ca. 40 Stück (durchschn. ~600gr.) nochmals 24Kg
> 
> das sind dann schonmal 99kg.
> 
> Döbel: ca. 30 St. (*durchschn. 2kg*. ) 60kg



.....oder nen feinen Döbelbestand |bigeyes


----------



## Tradnats (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie viel bezahlt ihr für einen Fisch?*

nee Hechte sind halt nur Beifang.

Und die Döbel fange ich im Sommer immer Mit Schwimmbrot, oder Wobbler alles auf Sicht, daher nur Kapitale Döbel.


----------

